# St Patrick's day delivery



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Delivered a load of rounds to Bonduel Wisconsin this afternoon. Not being Irish, don't pay much attention to the whole St. Patrick's day stuff. Well by gosh...... as I'm getting unloaded, I notice a leprechaun !!!!!!!!! He's watching from atop a fence post, at the top of the hill behind us. An Amish leprechaun no less.


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

should have gone up there to see if there was a pot of gold under her


----------

